# Bicycle Leauge



## dano (Sep 13, 2006)

This can be some kind of motivation Bicycle League. It's a "competition" where you try to ride as much kilometres/miles as possible.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 13, 2006)

This could get crazy. My brother belongs to the Randonneurs http://www.rusa.org/ . They do extremely long continuous rides. 200KM , 300KM and even longer single day rides. Sometimes they stop to sleep a few hours sometimes not. How'd you like to do a 1000KM ride stopping only when you can't stay awake any longer? and they do this for fun!! Some of the rides begin at 3am (using lights of course) so they can finished at 10PM the following day. Some of the guys that actively do these also compete in the Race across America. http://www.raceacrossamerica.org/.
I'm for a bike log though, maybe it'll help keep me focused to put in more miles. I used to ride 150-200 miles per week from April through October but each year seems I do less and less.


----------



## dano (Aug 14, 2007)

Check new design of Bicycle League webpage. Also, a lot of new features have been added: advanced statistics/graphs, calendar view, mapping, GPS imports....
Enjoy! I think, that it is (finally) fully usable log of bike rides... :razz:


----------

